# Finger Weg von Bezahlfunktionen ! Gameforge Support mieserabel



## Elathar (1. Februar 2013)

Guten morgen 


ich selbst möchte gleich vorweg sagen, das ich Tera  gerne spiele und das Spiel auch wirklich spaß mcht. Jedoch wird der Spaß durch vielerlei schwerwiegenden Fehlern zerstört.
Ich möchte erlich gesagt jedem Spieler der in erwägung zieht, kostenpflichtige Inhalte zu kaufen oder sich gar das Spiel zu kaufen aufmerksam machen auf vielerlei Ereignisse die stattfanden. 


Dienstag den 29.1  Tera- Standard-Version im Shop gekauft für 24,99€ ( Paypal) ( Es kam nichtmal eine Kaufbestätigung per mail oder etwas in der Art, unprofessionell. 

Geld wurde noch am selbigen Abend abgebucht. 2 Stunden später kam eine mail vom billing Support, das mein Account gesperrt sei da ich eine Rückbuchung durchgeführt haben soll.

( Jeder der sich mit Paypal auskennt, weis das Paypal das Geld sozusagen vorstreckt und es dann Tage später vom eigenen Konto abbucht. Für virtuelle Waren gibt es auch keine Rückbuchung, da es nicht wirklich nachweisbar ist ob der Käufer die Ware nicht doch bekommen hat bzw. den Key eingelößt.)

Auf jegliche Support emails kamen keine Antworten. Auch der Paypal Support den ich dann telefonisch erreicht hatte, sagte mir, das die Hotline bei Gameforge nichtmehr verfügbar sei aus unerklärlichen Gründen. Und wenn ich die Ware nicht bekomme ich einen Antrag auf Käuferschutz stellen soll.

Am nächsten Vormittag dem 30.1 habe ich eine email erhalten, dass das Geld bei Gameforge aufeinmal doch angekommen ist und mein Account wieder freigeschaltet wird.
Nun logge ich mich ein und sehe das mir eine "TRIAL VERSION" freigeschaltet wurde, mit der ich sämtliche Einschränkungen habe. Ich habe sozusagen 25€ für eine Trial Version gezahlt, die gratis ist.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Seit dem Vorfall habe ich wiederholt dem Support geschrieben aber es kommt keine Antwort. Im Forum ( auch im ENG/US) häufen sich diese Art von Vorfälle bei denen Kunden ihre Ware nicht erhalten und sich der Support einfach nicht meldet. 


Nun haben wir den 1.2.13 und ich habe noch immer die Trial Version. Support noch immer nicht gemeldet und im Forum nimmt auch keiner Stellung.



Ich wollte einfach nur mal meine Story loswerden um anderen ein Denkanstoß zu verpassen bevor sie wirklich Geld für Gameforge ausgeben


Schade um so ein tolles Spiel.


----------



## Elathar (2. Februar 2013)

3 Tage nun her.


Noch immer keine Antworten. Mein Support Thread hat nun 950+ Leser und 60+ Antworten von Spielern. Support meldet sich nicht.

Ich bezweifle das es ein Aufwand ist, das gekaufte Spiel vom Kunden zu aktivieren oder notfalls den Key zu schicken damit der Kunde dies selbst durchführen kann...


----------



## Azddel (3. Februar 2013)

Elathar schrieb:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Seit dem Vorfall habe ich wiederholt dem Support geschrieben aber es kommt keine Antwort. Im Forum ( auch im ENG/US) häufen sich diese Art von Vorfälle bei denen Kunden ihre Ware nicht erhalten und sich der Support einfach nicht meldet.


Wenn du immer wieder ein neues Ticket schreibst oder dein aktuelles Ticket aktualisierts, wirst du jedes Mal ans Ende der Schlange gesetzt. Daher: Ticket schreiben, auf Antwort warten. Erst danach wieder schreiben.


Und selbst wenn du so verfährst, wie ich es hier beschrieben habe, wirst du sicherlich 3 Tage auf eine Antwort warten. Geduld ist gefragt. Damit muss man sich leider abfinden, da hilft alles protestieren nichts.


----------



## Comp4nyX2 (17. Februar 2013)

Das Problem mit den Rückbuchungen und der anschließenden Accountsperre, ist leider ein trauriges Phänomen, welches sehr oft bei der Gameforge vor kommt,
nicht nur bei TERA. Ich scheue mich nicht zu sagen dass die Gayforge eine Betrugsfirma geworden ist, die solche Praktiken praktiziert.

Nicht nur dass Deutsche Spieler emens Abgezockt werden beim Kauf von Tera Talern (TT) und zudem einen völlig überhöhten Preis bezahlen müssen,
zum Vergleich kosten 100 TT in NA (USA) bei enMass (dem NA-Publisher von TERA), nur läppische 1,00 Dollar $.

Und gerade mit den %-ten wenn man TT kauft, stehe ich mit dem Support in Kontakt, und werde mit komischen Aussagen abgespeist. Hier ein Beispiel wie angeblich die %-te sich verteilen sollen:

VON UNTEN NACH OBEN LESEN:



> 2013-02-15 14:58:08
> Hallo Comp4ny,
> 
> vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung.
> ...




Die Logik und selbst nach deren Rechnung, welche irgendwo schwachsinnig ist, entzieht sich meiner Logik.


----------



## Tikume (17. Februar 2013)

Ich kenne die Angebotsseiten jetzt nicht, aber Du hast es auf jeden Fall geschafft jeder deiner Anfragen einen schönen "Arschloch-Twist" zu geben


----------



## Comp4nyX2 (17. Februar 2013)

Ich weiß zwar nicht was du mit "Twist" genau meinst, aber es ist nur die Spitze des Eisberges.

Anstatt den Atlas <Handbuch des Dorfreisenden> endlich Löschbar zu machen, muss man sich extra beim Support melden
um einen Charakter löschen zu lassen. Ja hast richtig gelesen, um einen Charakter zu Löschen wenn man den Atlas im Inventar hat, da man ihn eben auch nicht ins Bankfach legen kann, muss man sich den Charakter vom Support löschen zu lassen.


----------



## Tikume (17. Februar 2013)

Ich meine damit, dass Du offenbar nicht in der Lage warst die Anfragen in einem normalem Umgangston zu stellen


----------



## Comp4nyX2 (18. Februar 2013)

Ganz Ehrlich? Wozu?!
Bist du im TERA-Forum aktiv und erlebst was dort ab geht?
Hast du den Gayforge... verzei.... Gameforge Support jemals aktiv in Anspruch genommen
in egal welchem Spiel oder aktuell in TERA?

Ich habe seit Jahren mit denen zu tun, und seit Jahren wird man mit Copy & Paste teilweise abgespeist,
einfach etwas erfunden was weit ab von der Realität entsprach oder irgendwelche sonstigen Behauptungen
als Antwort gepostet, aber bloß keine passende Hilfe oder einen Lösungsvorschlag!

Ich weiß wie solche System arbeiten und welche "Aufgaben" die Bearbeiter haben,
weil ich selber in dieser Branche tätig war. Verständnis habe ich für solche Leute wie die Gameforge nicht
mehr die meinen ihre "Kunden" zu verarschen.

- - - 

En Masse bringt sogar jetzt schon neuen Content für TERA raus, davon können wir hier unter der Leitung
der GF nur sehr wage träumen, hoffen und bangen.


----------



## Tikume (18. Februar 2013)

Comp4nyX2 schrieb:


> Ganz Ehrlich? Wozu?!



Wenn die Frage ernst gemeint ist, dann hast Du mein aufrichtiges Mitleid.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Mai 2013)

Werbung & Reaktion entfernt


----------



## Tikume (29. Mai 2013)

Ja klar die finden die neue Kreditkartennummer samt der Prüfziffer und am besten noch das 3D-Secure Passwort raus und buchen ab!


----------



## Crimson12 (30. Mai 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ja klar die finden die neue Kreditkartennummer samt der Prüfziffer und am besten noch das 3D-Secure Passwort raus und buchen ab!
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Ich habe alles noch, auch die alte Kreditkarte. Meines Wissens, wird bei einer Kreditkartensperre auch alle automatischen Zahlungen eingestellt, vor allem, was so einen Verein betrifft. Ich kann es mir nicht erklären und mein Vater sich auch nicht. Fakt ist, alte Kreditkarte wurde gesperrt, Fakt ist, das erst vor 2-3 Monaten eine neue gekommen ist und Fakt ist, dass bis heute abgebucht wird. Und da es inzwischen kostenfrei ist, hätte ich auch kein neues Abo machen können und diese Tera-Club scheiße ist auf meinem Account auch nicht freigeschaltet, also kann ich das auch nicht haben. So, was ist denn deiner Meinung nach passiert? Soll ich dir ein Screenshot von meiner Kreditkartenabrechnung zeigen, wo die halt immer noch lustig abbuchen. Und mein Vater ist da glaube ich schon ein wenig schlauer, was so etwas angeht und selbst er kann es sich nicht erklären, wie so etwas passieren kann. Also, klär mich auf! Und selbst nach widerholten Bitten meiner Seite aus, das Abo endlich zu kündigen, vor Monaten immer wieder bis heute, haben sie es NICHT geschafft es zu kündigen. Wonach klingt das denn bitte für dich? Mehr als den Gameforge Billing-Support zu bitten, mein Abo zu kündigen und meine Kreditkarte sperren zu lassen, kann ich da auch nicht tun. Muss halt Anwalt her. Und Telefonnummern haben die mir bis heute auch nicht eine geben können und alle offiziellen die auf diversen Gameforge Seiten stehen, funktionieren entweder nicht mehr oder man wird nur wieder auf die online Support Seite hingewiesen. Also Gandalf, bin ganz Ohr.


----------



## Tikume (30. Mai 2013)

Fakt ist dass Du nicht einfach von einer dir unbekannten Kreditkarte abbuchen kannst. Auch Gameforge mit Super-Schurken-Kräften nicht.
Ich frage mich auch warum Dir das nach schlappen 6 Monaten auffällt.

Das sind für mich alles deutliche Belege dafür, dass wir hier bestenfalls die halbe Wahrheit aufgetischt bekommen.

Ich vermute die alte KK ist nach wie vor akltiv, Du hast auch nie dein Abo gekündigt und in deiner ersten Support-Anfrage bist Du dann gleich unsachlich mit der Anwaltsdrohung durch die Decke geknallt.


----------



## Crimson12 (30. Mai 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Fakt ist dass Du nicht einfach von einer dir unbekannten Kreditkarte abbuchen kannst. Auch Gameforge mit Super-Schurken-Kräften nicht.
> Ich frage mich auch warum Dir das nach schlappen 6 Monaten auffällt.
> 
> Das sind für mich alles deutliche Belege dafür, dass wir hier bestenfalls die halbe Wahrheit aufgetischt bekommen.
> ...



" in deiner ersten Support-Anfrage bist Du dann gleich unsachlich mit der Anwaltsdrohung durch die Decke geknallt. " Woher willst du denn wissen, was ich da geschrieben hab? Biste einer von denen oder was? Und nein, wenn man die Karte durchgeschnitten hat und schon eine neue bekommen hat, glaube ich nicht, dass die alte KK noch aktiv ist, wäre auf jeden Fall ein Wunder . Nach schlappen 6 Monaten? Wie ich bereits sagte, habe ich schon einmal drum gebeten gehabt, mein Abo zu kündigen und ja, das war mein Fehler, dass mir das nicht vorher aufgefallen ist, aber mein Vater kontrolliert die Abrechnungen und er dachte, ich würde Tera immer noch zocken, als ich den Fehler dann gesehen hab, war ich natürlich erstmal frustriert. Desweiteren auch wenn ich mein Abo nicht gekündigt hatte, warum wird dann bis heute abgebucht obwohl es kostenfrei ist? Und warum kann ich schlicht weg mein nicht vorhandenes aber aktives Abo auf der Tera HP nicht mehr canceln? Und warum ist keiner vom Support in der Lage, das zu canceln? Und warum funktioniert keine einzige Telefonnummer? Sag doch mal was da zu, wenn du schon alles im Blick hast?


----------



## Tikume (30. Mai 2013)

Crimson12 schrieb:


> Woher willst du denn wissen, was ich da geschrieben hab? Biste einer von denen oder was?



Nein, aber Du hast dich gerade verplappert.


----------



## Crimson12 (30. Mai 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nein, aber Du hast dich gerade verplappert.



achja? Wo denn? Weil ich dich gefragt habe, woher du wissen willst, was ich geschrieben hab? Ist diese Frage denn nicht legitim? Mit einem Alter von 37 sollte man schon einiges mehr drauf haben. Mal davon abgesehen, dass du selbstverständlich nicht auf die anderen Fragen eingehst, wie ein typischer Gameforge-Mitarbeiter. Langsam fang ich an, das wirklich zu glauben, passend auch, das du auch noch in Karlsruhe wohnst und vehement Gameforge verteidigst. Noch beunruhigender ist es dann, wenn du angeblich nix mit denen zu tun hast.


----------



## Crimson12 (30. Mai 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Fakt ist dass Du nicht einfach von einer dir unbekannten Kreditkarte abbuchen kannst. Auch Gameforge mit Super-Schurken-Kräften nicht.




http://www.semager.de/blog/2010/02/07/gameforge-bucht-unberechtigt-geld-via-paypal-ab/          nur soviel dazu, und ich bin da bei weitem nicht der einzige, das Internet ist voll davon du..*********. und da sind Sachen dabei, die noch lächerlicher klingen, als meine. Alles Vollidioten die quer im Kopf sind, wa?


----------



## Tikume (31. Mai 2013)

Imerhin bist Du vor Aufregung jetzt nur zweimal auf Antworten gekommen 
Ich könnte ja jetzt noch versuchen Dir den Unterschied Paypal und Kreditkartenzahlung zu erklären, aber ich geh dann lieber mal ins Bett.


----------



## ZAM (31. Mai 2013)

Kritik und Meinung, gern - dabei aber bitte immer sachlich im Rahmen der [netiquette] und [regeln] bleiben. Danke


----------

